# Please rate and scold me too if i'm wrong



## Guest (Dec 16, 2009)

I finally bought and own my own equipment...and I hope I did it right. I might have spent too much money on my bindings but I got the board as a gift.

Option logic 09 - $0
K2 Transit BOA - $110
K2 auto uprise - $199

Again am i stupid? very noobish toward equipment.

Please rate or review thanks for everyone's help.


----------



## jaaxnikols (Nov 17, 2009)

*.*

Only thing stupid about this situation is wondering if other people will think your decision was stupid.

Great choice for boots and bindings. These should last you a long time!

When you grow out of your board, or what something different you wont have to upgrade your boots and bindings, as they are already higher quality.

Go ride it, then you can decide for yourself!


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2009)

jaaxnikols said:


> Only thing stupid about this situation is wondering if other people will think your decision was stupid.


nicely put.

to the op, what is the point of asking a question like this after you have bought the equipment? here is some feedback - make of it what you will:

that is a terrible setup
that is a great setup
that is the worst setup ever
that is the best setup ever
everything in between.



alasdair


----------

